# +++((( كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس - اسبورتنج  )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*كنيسة الشهيـــد العظيــم مـــارجرجس - اسبورتنج*
*بالأسكندرية*

*تعد من أكثر الكنائس المشهورة بالأسكندرية*
*حيث أنها تحتوى على مزار القديس العظيم أبونا بيشوى كامل الذى كان كاهناً بنفس الكنيسة*

*محتويات الكنيسة*

*1- مدخل الكنيسة به صورة للقديسين الشهداء :*
*+ الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس*
*+ الشهيد العظيم فيلوباتير مرقوريوس*
*+ الشهيد ثيؤودوروس*
*+ الشهيد العظيم مارمينا*

*2- بالدور العلوى*
*كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس*
*وبجوارها مزار يحتوى على جسد القديس العظيم وأجساد اخرى للشهداء*

*3 - الدور الأرضى*
*به مزار أبونا بيشوى كامل ويحتوى على الجسد المقدس للقديس العظيم*

*4 - ويوجد بالكنيسة العديد من المكتبات منها المكتبة الخاصة بالطفل فى الدور العلوى*
*وأيضاً مكتبة البيع الخاصة بالتذكارات والكتب المُتعلقة بالكنيسة*

*كما يمكنكم الإستماع إلى مُقتطفات من حياة ابونا بيشوى كامل ترويها لكم تاسونى انجيل ( زوجته ) بنفسها .*

*إضغط هنا لزيارة موقع الكنيسة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

من اجمل الكنائس اللي رحتها فعلآ

وخدمت فيها كام شهر






​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انتي نسيتي تزكري حاجة من اهم مقتنيات الكنيسة يا ماريان في جزء صغير من خشبة الصليب المقدس الي اتتا بيها الكنيسة بالاتفاق مع الكنيسة الايطالية مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا ماريان ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonaa (5 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعااااااااااااا
ومش مجامله
ربنا يحرس بيعته المقدسه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> انتي نسيتي تزكري حاجة من اهم مقتنيات الكنيسة يا ماريان في جزء صغير من خشبة الصليب المقدس الي اتتا بيها الكنيسة بالاتفاق مع الكنيسة الايطالية مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا ماريان ربنا يبارك حياتك


 دي فين مكانها طيب علشان اشوفها


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> من اجمل الكنائس اللي رحتها فعلآ​
> 
> وخدمت فيها كام شهر​
> 
> ...


 
*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> انتي نسيتي تزكري حاجة من اهم مقتنيات الكنيسة يا ماريان في جزء صغير من خشبة الصليب المقدس الي اتتا بيها الكنيسة بالاتفاق مع الكنيسة الايطالية مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا ماريان ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*
*بس بجد انا لسة كنت فيها قريب ومشوفتش الجزء ده من الصليب*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> طبعااااااااااااا​
> ومش مجامله
> 
> ربنا يحرس بيعته المقدسه ​


*آميــــــ+ــــــــن يارب دايماً*
*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كنيسه جميله جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىى يا ماريان على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> كنيسه جميله جدا جدا
> 
> مرسىىىىى يا ماريان على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لا موجود في المزار في بترينة من الزجاج اسالي اي حد في الكيسة هيدلك


----------



## sony_33 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا كنيسة جميلة وانا حضرت فيها كذا اكليل
 وناوىاكلل فيها ان شاء الله*​ وحعزمكم كلكم​


----------



## فادية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل  جدا  *
*تسلم ايديك  *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا"
على المعلومات المهمة 
ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الملك العقرب قال:


> لا موجود في المزار في بترينة من الزجاج اسالي اي حد في الكيسة هيدلك


* اكيد لما اجى مسافرة اسكندرية المرة اللى جاية بإذن المسيح هبقى اسأل عن مكانو*
*ميرسي على الإضافة المهمة اللى حضرتك قلتها*
* ربنا يبارك**حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *فعلا كنيسة جميلة وانا حضرت فيها كذا اكليل*
> 
> *وناوىاكلل فيها ان شاء الله*
> 
> وحعزمكم كلكم​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده*
*والف مبروك مقدماً على الإكليل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *جميل جدا *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا"*
> 
> *على المعلومات المهمة *
> *ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس*
> ...


*أشكرك جداً على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي اووي علي الموضوع الجميل يا ماريان*
*كنيسه اسبورتنج من اشهر واقدم الكنايس *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي اووي علي الموضوع الجميل يا ماريان*
> 
> *كنيسه اسبورتنج من اشهر واقدم الكنايس *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------

